# April 13' Official MOTM Submission Thread



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm throwing two nominations in there. 

Robby for jumping in out of nowhere and providing some excellent advice and expertise. 

EcoDave for also jumping in out of nowhere and being very active on the forums and welcoming of new members. 

Both members have taken it on themselves to continue the mission of this forum and help others in any whey they can.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Mick................................I need not elaborate.........................besides he likes snickers.............


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jblackburn

Very helpful, and active around here. Also pretty funny.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

^I nominate this guy. If only he'd spell my name right


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> ^I nominate this guy. If only he'd spell my name right


Sorry lol i always saw an imaginary "l" and though i don't read it as JLBLACKBURN i see it as that. I'm weird.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Sciphi. I felt he should have won last month, lol.

Great guy. Gives excellent advice. Good spirits on the Forum.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

I want to nominate our "cozy" forum drunkard, Brian V, for being a strange individual, the Dos Equis guy has some serious competition for the worlds most mysterious man...


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Bump


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BigSkyMontana for having the patience of Job while working with his dealership on the glycol smell in his cabin and keeping us updated on what was and was not working.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> BigSkyMontana for having the patience of Job while working with his dealership on the glycol smell in his cabin and keeping us updated on what was and was not working.


I was JUST going to post here nominating him myself! His involvement has greatly helped us get down to the bottom of this. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...ifreeze-smell-thread-v-2-a-60.html#post187467


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

My vote is for BigSkyMontana as well!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Kingsal said:


> I want to nominate our "cozy" forum drunkard, Brian V, for being a strange individual, the Dos Equis guy has some serious competition for the worlds most mysterious man...




I must elaborate , Thank you for the nomination ,

The mystery is still in the Making , one can only claim anonymity by being secretive with ones accomplishments of his or her life .. to god the glory ..


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Come on guys nominate!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Next Month , or any some one with that amount of patience can wait another month to be unanimously be elected the official MOTM ... NOW ..VOTE ,,, FOR ,,,MICK,,,,,PLease ...
One way or the other as long as that Human Robot whom needs to be Taught a little more about what it takes to be able to adhere to common decency to his fellow man !


And we all know I have had to be reminded of my better qualities that I put aside for a little while due to my own acceptance that I will never walk with my dearest brother on this earth ,, Jesus carried me through these many months !Foot Prints in the sand .
I try hard to walk with my friends , they just choose to go they 're own way which can be cool as long as we do not forget that we chose to be friends ..
To Kingsal .. IFI offended you You did not give me an opportunity to express ..
You are not alone , and it is good to read your posts from time to time I hope that the path you are on is fruitful ...


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Another vote for BigSkyMontana, he's provided a wealth of info to help us out.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump - tecollins1 will have to create the voting thread soon for April, so if there's someone you think should be nominated, do so ASAP. (He tries to give us 10 days to mull over our votes).


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Nominating Sciphi - he did a great job pulling together the Watkins Glen meet!


----------

